# HISTORIQUE internet VIA ROUTER



## iDoctor (30 Juin 2011)

Bonjour est il possible de voir les sites visités à partir du simple rooter ? (D LINK DI-524) dans le menu de ce dernier ? En l'absence de l'ordinateur qui s'y connecte ? 

Merci


----------



## S.Ballmer (30 Juin 2011)

C'est routeur pas RoOter .

Et non. 

(pour ça il faut passer la deuxième , et commencer à bidouiller le firmware interne du routeur )


----------



## iDoctor (30 Juin 2011)

S.Ballmer a dit:


> C'est routeur pas RoOter .
> 
> Et non.
> 
> (pour ça il faut passer la deuxième , et commencer à bidouiller le firmware interne du routeur )


 
Merci de ta réponse mais peux tu etre plus clair sur "passer la deuxieme" et "bidouiller le firmware interne du ***router*** ? Un tout grand merci


----------



## drs (1 Juillet 2011)

il veut dire que ce routeur, dans sa version de base grand public, ne permet pas ce genre de chose.

A priori, il y aurait une solution en modifiant le firmware, d'après ce que SBallmer dit, mais je ne suis pas au courant.

A voir aussi si tu ne peux pas avoir ce genre d'infos par syslog (dans ce cas, il faut indiquer au routeur l'adresse de ton serveur syslog, et il y enverra ses données), mais rien de sur.


----------

